# Connexion Fibre et réseau téléphonique interieur



## r e m y (17 Juillet 2017)

J'ai cherché longtemps où placer ce sujet, mais je me dis que la thématique la plus proche, même si ce n'est pas exactement ça, est HomeKit, car il s'agit d'un sujet de câblage intérieur et de liaison à la fibre...
Si certains ont eu à résoudre la question que je me pose, c'est certainement dans ce forum qu'ils se trouvent.

Voilà la question que je me pose:
Actuellement mon appartement est relié au réseau téléphonique commuté d'Orange de façon très classique (téléphone fixe sur fil de cuivre et ADSL).
Il y a une prise téléphonique dans chaque pièce de l'appartement (prises en T inversé) ce réseau téléphonique étant relié au boîtier d'arrivée de la ligne téléphonique France Telecom.  

Dans quelques semaines, la fibre arrive. 
Je vais donc abandonner ADSL et téléphone fixe pour tout passer par la fibre. 
J'aurai une box qui diffusera la connexion internet en WiFi et sur cette box, une prise pour brancher un téléphone. 

Mais je me dis que plutôt que de brancher UN téléphone sur cette box, je pourrais brancher le réseau téléphonique intérieur pour pouvoir utiliser n’importe quelle prise téléphonique de l'appart ...

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà fait ça et saurait me dire comment relier les 2 fils de "tête de réseau" (ceux sur lesquels sont reliés actuellement les 2 fils de cuivre du réseau France Télécom) à la prise téléphonique de la box?


----------



## drs (18 Juillet 2017)

Il te suffit juste de le connecter à la prise TEL de la box


----------



## r e m y (18 Juillet 2017)

drs a dit:


> Il te suffit juste de le connecter à la prise TEL de la box



Connecter quoi à la prise tel de la box?

Tout mon réseau téléphonique intérieur (les prises T dans les différentes pièces de l'appartement) arrive au boîtier France Telecom dans lequel les 2 fils de cuivre sont connectés à 2 des multiples fils multicolores qui constituent le réseau intérieur. 

Je débranche les 2 fils de cuivre et... qu'est-ce que je fais des 2 fils constituant l'amont de mon réseau? Je veux bien les brancher sur la box, mais concrètement, je fais comment?


----------



## drs (22 Juillet 2017)

Bon, je fais essayer, mais c'est un peu dur à expliquer...

Déjà, sur les 4 paires de cuivre de ton cable, seulement 2 sont utilisées, les autres ne servent à rien. La paire utilisée, si ton installation est faite correctement est celle composée du fil blanc et du fil gris.

Ensuite, vu que tu vas passer à la fibre, ce réseau cuivre ne te servira plus à rien. Il faut donc le considérer uniquement comme des fils, qui vont te permettre de distribuer un réseau téléphonique dans ta maison. Il va donc falloir penser différemment.

Je t'ai fait un petit schéma à main levée pour le principe. L'idée est juste d'utiliser les cables du réseau téléphonique de la maison pour ajouter des prises téléphones, qui donneront sur la box.


----------



## Locke (22 Juillet 2017)

J'avais une box de chez Bouygues sous fibre, le fonctionnement est le même, donc si la nouvelle connexion _(abonnement)_ est en fibre, du bas de l'immeuble jusque dans les appartements ce sera toujours par les deux fils de cuivre que la box sera connectée. Il va de soi que les prises en T dans chaque pièce seront inopérantes, il faudra impérativement connecter le téléphone sur une prise de la box.

Et je crois bien que toutes les box, du moins chez Bouygues et Orange, ne propose qu'une prise que pour un téléphone.

*Edit :* en fait tout dépend de l'opérateur et la connexion utilisée… http://www.e-liance.fr/fibre-optique-ftth-fttb-ftto-fttla/


----------



## drs (22 Juillet 2017)

Oui ça dépend du type de fibre. En FTTH, on a la fibre qui arrive dans la maison.

Au pire, si sa connexion cuivre est utilisée, il faut utiliser un boitier de jonction et brancher la prise tel de la box sur les pins 4-5 par exemple. Et sur la prise FT principale, connecter les blanc-gris des autres pieces sur les pins 4-5.


----------



## r e m y (23 Juillet 2017)

Mervi DRS... avec ton schéma je devrais pouvoir m'en sortir. 
Donc pour se résumer, dès que la box fibre sera installée, je prend dans le boîtier principal FT la paire de fils gris et blanc (qui actuellement sont reliés aux fils de cuivre de la ligne France Télécom) et je les branche sur la prise téléphonique de la box. 
Il faudra que je trouve le bon modele de connecteur et que je relie mes fils gris et blanc sur les bons "plots" de ce connecteur. 

Quand j'aurai la box, je te redemanderai conseil. 

Super sympa!


----------



## r e m y (23 Juillet 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Et je crois bien que toutes les box, du moins chez Bouygues et Orange, ne propose qu'une prise que pour un téléphone.


C'est le cas, mais mon idee est d'utiliser cette prise de la box non pas pour y brancher un seul téléphone, mais tout mon réseau de prises en T et reliant la "tête" de ce réseau sur la prise de la box (comme sur le schéma de drs). 
Il n'y a pas de raison que ce ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## Locke (23 Juillet 2017)

Je vais suivre ce fil, car je suis curieux de savoir si ça marchera sans problème et surtout sans matériel tiers.


----------



## r e m y (23 Juillet 2017)

Je vous tiendrai au courant le moment venu.... quelques semaines à attendre encore. (Impossible d'avoir une info fiable quant aux délais de raccordement de l'immeuble à la fibre)


----------



## daffyb (24 Juillet 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Je vous tiendrai au courant le moment venu.... quelques semaines à attendre encore. (Impossible d'avoir une info fiable quant aux délais de raccordement de l'immeuble à la fibre)



Ce que tu souhaite faire l'est totalement puisque c'est ce que je fais depuis des années avec (actuellement) une freebox révolution NON fibrée.


----------



## r e m y (24 Juillet 2017)

daffyb a dit:


> Ce que tu souhaite faire l'est totalement puisque c'est ce que je fais depuis des années avec (actuellement) une freebox révolution NON fibrée.



Super! Et tu as realisé comment le raccord entre le boîtier principal France Telecom (là où arrivait initialement la paire de fils de cuivre en tête de ton réseau intérieur ) et la box?


----------



## Daffy44 (25 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,

Perso je me servirai du câblage actuel pour passer du rj45 
Soit c'est autant de câbles que de prise tel et donc on aura autant de prise rj45
Soit c'est un cable dépouillé à chaque prise....et dans ce cas je préconise une prise rj45

À voir j'ai supprimé chez moi les trois prises ft par des rj45 et c'est top


----------



## daffyb (25 Juillet 2017)

un schéma…
pour les couleurs, on s'en fiche un peu. Ce qui est important c'est de prendre des paires.


----------



## r e m y (25 Juillet 2017)

Impecable. Avec tout ça je devrais me débrouiller.

Super merci à tous!


----------

